# Mon Imac ne voit pas LaBox de Numericable



## herszk (19 Février 2015)

Bonjour.
J'aimerais transférer des fichiers dans le DD de LaBox de Numericable, mais le problème est qu'elle n'est pas visible via le finder.
Je suis sous Yosemite 10.10.2.
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème que moi ?
Comment y remédier ?


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

herszk a dit:


> J'aimerais transférer des fichiers dans le DD de LaBox de Numericable


Ce n'est pas possible, ce qui est dedans restera dedans et impossible d'y ajouter quoi que ce soit. Avec Free on peut, pas avec Bouygues. 

Même dans les forums de Bouygues ils ne répondent pas.


----------



## herszk (19 Février 2015)

Certes, chez Numericable, les enregistrements sont inaccessibles mais il est tout à fait possible de coller dans le DD des vidéos ou des photos accessibles sur la TV.
La box est bien identifiée sous Windows, donc il n'y a pas de raisons qu'elle ne le soit pas sous mac os x.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

herszk a dit:


> La box est bien identifiée sous Windows, donc il n'y a pas de raisons qu'elle ne le soit pas sous mac os x.


Oui je sais bien, mais la bidouille est tellement barbare à faire que j'ai préféré arrêter. Oui ça marche et honnêtement je ne sais plus comment j'avais fait, je regarde dans mes signets si je retrouve la manipulation. Et non, ce n'est pas aussi facile que ça en passant de Windows vers OS X.

J'ai préféré la simplicité, entre "", depuis mes Mac avec EyeConnect ou depuis mes Samsung avec Screen Mirroring.


----------



## herszk (20 Février 2015)

Bon, j'ai fini par trouver la solution.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il faut aller dans le finder, cliquer sur l'onglet Aller/Se connecter au serveur, donner comme adresse du serveur  smb://labox.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2015)

herszk a dit:


> Bon, j'ai fini par trouver la solution.
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il faut aller dans le finder, cliquer sur l'onglet Aller/Se connecter au serveur, donner comme adresse du serveur  smb://labox.


Et tu arrives à te connecter, avec quelle box, la normale ou la sensation ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et tu arrives à te connecter, avec quelle box, la normale ou la sensation ?



On parle de la box de Numéricable. La box normale ou sensation, c'est celle de Bouygues.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2015)

Oh le boulet, ayant été chez Numericable et basculé chez Bouygues, j'avais tout associé.


----------



## herszk (21 Février 2015)

Il s'agit précisément de LaBox V1 ac de Numericable


----------



## Serge.Sp (21 Février 2015)

herszk : Merci pour la solution sa fait un petit bout de temps que j'essayé en vain, la sa fonctionne, mais bon depuis que j'ai l'apple tv j'en ai plus vraiment besoin.
Merci quand même


----------



## pass220174 (24 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

as tu branché ton Apple TV sur ta Box Numericable ou directement sur ta télé ? est ce que la première option est possible ? merci

Bonjour,

peut on brancher directement son Apple TV sur la Box Numericable ?
Si oui, sur l'interface numericable, où recupere- t- on les fichiers streamés depuis un imac par ex ?
merci


----------



## Ibiscus (11 Février 2016)

pass220174 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> as tu branché ton Apple TV sur ta Box Numericable ou directement sur ta télé ? est ce que la première option est possible ? merci
> 
> ...


Je comprends pas bien ta question : tu branches ton Apple TV sur la Box Numericable soit en Ethernet, soit en Wifi pour avoir accès à l'Internet et au Web, tu branches ton Apple TV sur ton écran en HDMI pour visualiser le contenu de l'Apple TV.
Après tu peux soit avoir accès directement aux fichiers streamés depuis l'interface de l'Apple TV (Youtube par exemple), soit faire une recopie d'écran de ton iMac ou lire des vidéos ou voir des photos de ton iMac, etc à condition que ton iMac soit relié (Wifi ou Ethernet) à ta Box qui sert de hub et de routeur (elle distribue les adresses dans le mini réseau).
Mais toutes les Apple TV ne sont pas identiques, il y en a 4 actuellement, quelle version possèdes-tu ?


----------

